

Ask HN: Good books on negotiation? - billclerico

(besides "Getting to Yes", discussed here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=542186)
======
maximumwage
I was interested in learning about negotiation a few months ago, so I bought
all the best-reviewed books on Amazon. Here's the ones I especially liked: The
Power of Nice (Shapiro), Bargaining for Advantage (Shell), 3D Negotiation
(Lax), Negotiation Genius (Malhotra)

~~~
billclerico
thanks!

------
noodle
'how to win friends and influence people' isn't specifically about
negotiation, but its a classic and the principles found in there can easily be
applied.

------
AndrewWarner
The Secret of Power Persuasion is an old favorite.

